# SoCal/LA GTG ???



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*SoCal/LA GTG 1-21-06 ???*

Just throwing it out there. I live in Santa Monica and I know a few others don't live far from here. I'm generally not one for "GTG's", but it would be a great way to meet some locals and see the cars and possibly take a nice drive up through the Malibu hills on a sunny Saturday/Sunday morning....?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
UPDATE (1-17-06):
I won't keep revising the people who are coming, but this is a list of potentials who showed some interest.
I have a good drive planned-they're roads I ride on my 916 and they're twisty and will offer some spots for photo ops. We can make a loop through the canyons and end up back at PCH/Cross Creek at the Coffee Bean for a last photo op and coffee before we all head home.
Saturday, 1-21-06.
Meeting Spot: PCH/Sunset at the Vons (I think it's a Vons...see below).
8:30AM meet, roll out at 9AM.
It's looking like it's going to be a great drive and beautiful weather - 63 and Sunny! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








WHO'S IN:
1. Tarik
2. portishead?
3. stlgrym3?
4. ylwghost?
5. MisterJJ?
6. T1noandaudi?
7. Zallion?
8. bluely?



_Modified by Tarik D at 9:59 AM 1-17-2006_


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Tarik D)*

I would defiantly be up for something like this.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Zallion)*

me two.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

me three i gueess


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Tarik D)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (MisterJJ)*

Hows meeting up on PCH/Sunset (Chevron or the Vons/Raphs supermarket accross the street) and heading up in to the Malibu twisties for some driving and photo ops? We could end the drive with coffee at Cross Creek.
I don't have too much time, so I'd personally want to be in/out within a couple hours. Don't want to take up everyones time either.
We could do this on a Saturday or Sunday - either works, including this coming one.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Tarik D)*

Did somebody say VAG-COM?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (MisterJJ)*

"thederby" - Derby (as in DML Derby) - is that you?
If so, you've finally learned how to write in proper English.








If not, excuse the comment-I know a "Derby" who seems to think caps, periods, commans, etc are all unnecessary.
LOL.


----------



## thederby (Dec 30, 2005)

yup, it's me.... ('derby' was already taken)
just watch out for the motorcycles up there, guys.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd be in (just not sure if I will be moving this weekend yet).
-be nice to go for a little ride with you guys-


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ylwghost)*

where's bluely? I'm pretty sure I drove by him on the 10 last sunday morning hella early. The broken mirror with the green plastic kind of gave it away. When are you going to get that fixed??


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

Derby -good to see that's you!
If you've got your A4 by now, pipe and join. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd love to be there but am working every weekend. That must be an awesome sight, so many A3s in a row. Somebody needs to get a lead, go to a vista point and then shoot the group while driving up. Awesome!


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Tarik D)*

i'm in, someone set it up officially please.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (stlgrym3)*

I just figured out what GTG meant... after all this time... I'm game too for whenever.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (stlgrym3)*

Let's shoot for this Saturday, 1-14-06 at 8:30AM at PCH/Sunset in Malibu/North Santa Monica. There's a Chevron I always go to, but just East of it, across Sunset, is a big supermarket with lots of parking - that's where the Ferrari club meets. I think it's a Vons, but I'm not sure-you can't miss it. It can be accessed by both PCH and Sunset.
We can do the drive this weekend or next, but lets start with this one and see who can make it. I'll edit the list and if no one can make it this Saturday (tomorrow), we'll reschedule for next weekend. Below you'll find a map of the meeting point. 
I also have a route planned that should take us through about 45 miles of twisty Malibu roads, ending us back on PCH where we can either cruise to Cross Creek for coffee or up to Neptunes for Fish/Chips/Burgers (depends on what time of day we wrap things up/what peoples schedules are). I expect we'll be up in the hills for about 2 hours, but that depends on photo stops, etc.
So, short of producing a poll, you guys let me know if this is good and I'll just check in today and add people to the list. If it's too short a notice for tomorrow, again, we'll reschedule-not a big deal. Personally, I'm open this weekend, but not sure yet about next weekend. Could be early AM so that we roll out without any traffic, get the best views, sun rising over the Pacific, and shouldn't interfere much with the rest of your plans of the day.
This doesn't give me much time to wash the car and get things ready, but I'm throwing it out there.
If anyone would like to contact me personally IM me and I'll shoot over my cell phone #.
This is the meeting spot:







/

Who's in:
1. Tarik
2. portishead?
3. stlgrym3?
4. ylwghost?
5. MisterJJ?
6. T1noandaudi?
7. Zallion?

_Modified by Tarik D at 10:24 AM 1-13-2006_

_Modified by Tarik D at 10:25 AM 1-13-2006_


_Modified by Tarik D at 10:27 AM 1-13-2006_


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Tarik D)*

i don't think i can make it this weekend, my car is still in the body shop.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (stlgrym3)*

Like I said, no problem - if we can't get the group together by this afternoon, next weekend will do just fine/better heads up.
I'd like to see as many A3's together as possible anyhow, but lets see what happens.
Anyone else, please chime in about dates - I just threw this weekend out there but it's all open...
-Tarik


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Tarik D)*

Not tommorrow. going snowboarding. haha. someone bringing vac-com =P?


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

8:30 am?? I got a hot date tonight, I don't think I'm going to be prepared to be awake that early. I think there are others who would attend, maybe we need to let this sit for another week or so.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_Not tommorrow. going snowboarding. haha. someone bringing vac-com =P? 

snowboarding?? can I hitch a ride! where are you guys going?


----------



## roadKonig (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Let's shoot for this Saturday, 1-14-06 at 8:30AM at PCH/Sunset in Malibu/North Santa Monica. ... 

Sure the one day that is forecasted to rain. 
Tomorrow: Overcast with showers at times. Thunder possible. High 58F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
Bring your umbrellas.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (roadKonig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadKonig* »_Tomorrow: Overcast with showers at times. Thunder possible. High 58F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

 Sounds Perfect (but I can not commit yet)


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (ylwghost)*

Ok, how's 1/21 next Saturday work for everyone?
I know 8:30 is a little early but it clears up the rest of the day for other things that might be going on.




_Modified by Tarik D at 10:53 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Tarik D)*

Well I hopefully will have 1000 miles on the car by then. But I think you mean the 21st correct. I think it seems that next saturday would work better for everyone including me.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (Zallion)*

21st it is. Thanks for that.
Hope we can hook this up for next weekend. It should be a lot of fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

This reminds me of the M3 meets I used to have at the exact same location on PCH a couple years back. I'd post some pics of those but it's a bit out of place on an A3 forum








Plus AW doesn't allow linking outside which sucks.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Email me some pix and I'll host them...or sign up for Snapfish and host them there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

I think I'm in....


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Email me some pix and I'll host them...or sign up for Snapfish and host them there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the offer. I'll take a look at Snapfish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## egecko (Mar 27, 1999)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

I was just there. I came back home yesterday Friday 13Jan06. If any of you happened to see a LSM A3 opensky, tint with OR plates in the LA, LAX, Covina, Santa Monica, La Puente, Pasadena, Temecula, Fallbrook, Ontario or on any of the Hwys 10, 101, 210, 605, 57, 91, 5, etc... that connect to them, it was probably me!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_where's bluely? I'm pretty sure I drove by him on the 10 last sunday morning hella early. The broken mirror with the green plastic kind of gave it away. When are you going to get that fixed??

I'm in for the 21st for sure.
Yeah- I've still go that darn broken mirror. Supposedly my replacement is stuck in customs. I hope it turns up before the weekend. Twisties with one mirror might be tough. Don't look back I guess!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

bump -Read the first post. I'll update it if need be. Looks like we're on for 1-21-06 for 8:30am. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_Yeah- I've still go that darn broken mirror. Supposedly my replacement is stuck in customs. I hope it turns up before the weekend. Twisties with one mirror might be tough. Don't look back I guess!

 If I go; I will likely still have a broken mirror as well
-although I got my dad to buy a mettalic silver/silver A3 yesterday (just don't think it would be good for me to take it through the caynons with only 100 miles on it)
-I convienently totaled his Dodge Intrepid while my B5 was getting a new steering rack..
He is a big F1 fan, and I knew DSG would be perfect for him (after seeing the $3k+ markup on the GTI's.. I knew I'd get him into an A3)
I have to say the 2.0T + DSG makes some rather sexy noises


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (ylwghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ylwghost* »_I have to say the 2.0T + DSG makes some rather sexy noises


Now that's a different perspective


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

im thinking about it


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_where's bluely? I'm pretty sure I drove by him on the 10 last sunday morning hella early. The broken mirror with the green plastic kind of gave it away. When are you going to get that fixed??

Sweet. My mirror covers arrived this morning, and my car again has two mirrors like a normal car. Are we rain or shine for Sat? I'm happy to be their either way.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

I will be there as long as some of you show. Would be good to know who's coming. Weather is supposed to be very good -cooler than last but sunny.
I'm supposed to be house-hunting with the wife Saturday but she'll let me meet with you hooligans for a while. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
T.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I'm in as long as i don't have a hot date friday night. I think saturday morning is good for me. Although I don't usually get up that early so forgive me if i'm a little out of it.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

You and your hot dates on Friday nights!
...ahhh, those single days...


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Well I am in for sure, I have to head up to the LA area anyways becuase I am going to the Kings game at 3. I will see everyone at 8:30 with a big cup of coffee in my hand.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

I should be there! Hmmm... 8:30am... On Saturday... Mapquest says 2 1/2 hours drive. That means leaving before 6am! Ugh!
I don't know if I should expect any traffic delays on a Saturday morning though. So any of you Angelinos have any advice for which route to take? 5 to 405? 5 to 10? 15 to 10?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

At that time you won't find any traffic.
Where are you coming from?
Looks like my schedule is free until 11-11:30, so that should give me enough time to drive with you guys for a couple hours.
Would be good to know who's coming, it's been a while since people chimed in and some of those were "maybes".


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I'd be game, but the Corrado is MUCH better suited for decker/mullholland/stunt. I'll do y'all a favor and run last, about 12 minutes after you guys. That way we can arrive at the Net or wherever as one group, and no one is rushed.







The A3 has yet to get suspension that is more capable. And someone's comment ^^further up^^ about motorcycles......goes double for frickin road cyclists. Tools are always over the line, thinking they're hard. I've been introduced to a guard rail or two because of the Armstrong wannabe's.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

We need as many A3's as possible! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bring the A3!!!
True, there are a fare share of idiots, both on bikes and motorcycles up there. The cyclists think they own the road, the motorcyclists can't seem to stay ON the road. Fortunately, I've never had that problem on any of my motorcycles. We'll need to be careful as they're patroling now with a few motorcycle cops up there.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Soooooo, I'm going on the assumption that this is possibly not happening?
I think a proper GTG would see at least a few cars. I'm not seeing much activity on this thread.








Just post a yes or a no asap so we can figure out what's going on.
Tomorrow 8:30am isn't very far off and I'd rather know before I make plans tonight if I'm going to be the only one at the meeting spot at 8:30am


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I intend to be there. Any excuse to go for a drive.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

This might be the last time I log on before tomorrow AM.
I'll be there tomorrow. Hope we can get as many of us out there as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ciao.
T.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

i'll be there. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

I'm in too. Hopefully not too hung over.


----------



## meesh. (Apr 1, 2004)

hmm, well im drinking tonight.
lets see if i go the car is def. not gonna be washed. we'll see what time i wake up.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (meesh.)*

That was fun. 
I have a whole new appreciation for how well this car handles. It exceeded my expectations http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad to have met you all - not a bad turn out considering the little notice. We'll have to do it again soon.
Thanks for coming out and for driving so far (Joe). 
Amazing how popular black is. 
3 black
1 garnet 
1 silver. 
Woohoo!
Here are the pics I took - post up if you have some too!
Tarik


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Looks like you guys had alot fun.
I would have gone.
I wish I was Back HoMe in Cali







although I'm glad I don't have to have that front license plate on the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Some of you don't have the plate on-------whats up with that? I've got a couple of fix it tickets for trying to get away with that before.
Are there any pics of the group driving?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_Looks like you guys had alot fun.

Are there any pics of the group driving?

Here ya go. Horrible pix, but they are of us "moving"...








As for the front plate, well, I'm just takng my chances till I get nailed.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

That was fun, fun, fun! We really had some... uh... "spirited" driving. I really enjoyed the chance to become more familiar with the limits of this vehicle.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

Here are some pics that my girlfriend took on our drive.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Yeah that was a good time. I would recommend it to anyone who missed out. I've never had a chance to drive like that, it was amazing. and JJ's Garnet red is awesome!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Great time. Big thanks to Tarik for getting the ball rolling. And I have to agree, Garnet red was the big discovery of the weekend. Damn it looks sweet.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

i'm so jealous, i couldn't make it cuz my car was still in the shop, now my car is back can we do this again? soon?


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*another time*

Are you guys going to do this again anytime soon?
I leave in Thousand Oaks and I am a quick ride away from anywhere on PCH.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: another time (jmanlay)*

I live in Santa Monica as well and just got my Moro Blue A3... I'd be show up if another one is planned......


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

too far lol im in Fullerton CA 92831


----------



## DrivingBliss (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

I'd like to be there for the gtg if it's not early in the morning.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (DrivingBliss)*

As you please - let's hook this up again say....next weekend?
*SATURDAY FEB 11, 2006 - PCH/SUNSET, 8:30AM.*
Same place, same time, again on a Saturday.
We'll do a slightly longer loop this time. Same beginning, different end. Lunch at Neptunes or coffee before we head out at Starbucks... 
You guys let me know.
Last time was good, this time will be as good or better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: I know this is a little early for some, but for those who were there last time, you'll recall, by the time we're through kickin' tires, stops, photo ops...it gets late in the day. And late in the day means 2 bad things - traffic and cops. Take it from a seasoned canyon carver-this is how it's done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So, set your alarms and get up early!











_Modified by Tarik D at 10:03 PM 2-2-2006_


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

i'll think about it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I'm in. See you guys next week.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_As you please - let's hook this up again say....next weekend?
*SATURDAY FEB 11, 2006 - PCH/SUNSET, 8:30AM.*
Same place, same time, again on a Saturday.
We'll do a slightly longer loop this time. Same beginning, different end. Lunch at Neptunes or coffee before we head out at Starbucks... 
You guys let me know.
Last time was good, this time will be as good or better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: I know this is a little early for some, but for those who were there last time, you'll recall, by the time we're through kickin' tires, stops, photo ops...it gets late in the day. And late in the day means 2 bad things - traffic and cops. Take it from a seasoned canyon carver-this is how it's done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So, set your alarms and get up early!








_Modified by Tarik D at 10:03 PM 2-2-2006_

so where exactly do we meet? any specific place at PCH/SUNSET? 


_Modified by stlgrym3 at 4:18 PM 2/3/2006_


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (stlgrym3)*

In the Vons parking lot on the south east side of the intersection.
For those that are running late and low on gas, you can gas up at the intersection when you get there.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

So is anybody going that does NOT have a 2.0T, DSG, Silver or Black car?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_So is anybody going that does NOT have a 2.0T, DSG, Silver or Black car?
 You








The Vons is on the South side of Sunset, at PCH.


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Which route to guys take from Vons: Malibu Canyon? Kanan? 
Let me know
Tx


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (jmanlay)*

Up Las Flores, across stint, down Mulholland, down Latigo. This time we might add a loop/include the northern part of Mulholland.


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

sounds like fun. I can meet you guys at the corner of PCH and Las Flores since I am coming from the North on PCH.
Let me know.
2006 Lava Gray A3 2.0T


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

so is it official this coming saturaday(2/11)? i'm in.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (jmanlay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmanlay* »_sounds like fun. I can meet you guys at the corner of PCH and Las Flores since I am coming from the North on PCH.
Let me know.
2006 Lava Gray A3 2.0T

If you want to meet everyone, better to just drive the extra 2-3 miles and meet at PCH. We'll probably be kickin' tires for a while like last time before we take off...
Yes, we are on for 2/11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I'm in too. It seemed a little early to me too (NOT a morning person!) But after we were all done, It was good because I still had a lot of time in the day to do other things.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

I am NOT a morning person either, but the ability to still have most of your day to do other things after the meet is excellent.
If we keep tire-kickin to a minimum at Vons, we'll beat the traffic (cars and bikes), cops and make it back home probably before noon








Would you guys be up for CrossCreek coffee when we're through? It's on PCH/Cross Creek. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Would you guys be up for CrossCreek coffee when we're through? It's on PCH/Cross Creek. Just throwing it out there.

That's at the end of the drive, or the beginning?
If its at the end,







would be the choice







.


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I will do my best to meet you guys at Vons on PCH by 8:30.
I only have a couple of hours so I will have to split around 10.30


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (jmanlay)*

Is this still going to happen? I thought I heard on the news about a fire up in the Malibu canyons.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
That's at the end of the drive, or the beginning?
If its at the end,







would be the choice







.


As you guys please. I'm open to either. Afterwards works for me. There's a Little Peets at Cross Creek where the Ferrari club likes to meet. Good last stop.
As for the fires - I'm not 100% sure. I think the fires were further north and at this point somewhat under control. I suspect by Saturday it'll be a non-issue, but if someone wants to research it, be my guest


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

i came from downtown so i just take 10 west and pch north exit at sunset?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (stlgrym3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stlgrym3* »_i came from downtown so i just take 10 west and pch north exit at sunset?

yup.


----------



## DrivingBliss (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

There is/was a fire in the Malibu Canyons (37 acres) around Latigo Canyon, but according to the news report, it should be out soon.
http://cbs2.com/local/local_story_040113123.html
(CBS) MALIBU, Calif. Firefighters Thursday watched over the site of a 37-acre brush fire that raged in the Santa Monica Mountains until it was doused by water-dropping helicopters.
"For all intents and purposes, it is out," Los Angeles County Fire Department Supervisor Betty Parker said Thursday.
Fire crews, however, remained on the scene to monitor the fire zone. Winds ranging from 20 to 35 miles per hour were expected to whip across the Santa Monica Mountains Thursday, according to National Weather Service forecasters.
A Red Flag Warning, which signifies the danger of wildfire because of high winds, low humidity and high heat, is in effect until 6 p.m. Saturday.
The blaze was reported early Wednesday near Latigo Canyon and Newton Canyon roads, about five miles northwest of the Pepperdine University campus.
At one point, 300 firefighters battled the fire Wednesday, but by Thursday morning, that number was down to 50 workers, including firefighters, paramedics, safety officers and repair workers.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (DrivingBliss)*

Wind sucks. But it was really windy at the top last time, and it didn't seem like that big of a deal. Are we still on?? I'm gonna have to rotate my tires after this one. They didn't do it for my 5K service.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_Wind sucks. But it was really windy at the top last time, and it didn't seem like that big of a deal. Are we still on?? I'm gonna have to rotate my tires after this one. They didn't do it for my 5K service.

how can you tell they didn't rotate the tires? i just had my 5k services done last week wonder how to check that.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

We're on.
I'll be at PCH/Sunset Vons tomorrow at 8:30am.
See you there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

this blows, I can't make it tomorrow. My wife and I have to get out of town early in the morning.
keep me posted and I will make sure to plan better next time.
Take some nice pics and try to avoid all the motorcycles on the road.


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (jmanlay)*

So who is all going? Anybody differnt from the crew that met up last time? I just cleaned out my car so I am all set. My girlfreind and I look forward to seeing everybody that we met before and hopefully some new faces as well. See you guys in the morning.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

hi, i'm new


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zallion* »_So who is all going? Anybody differnt from the crew that met up last time? I just cleaned out my car so I am all set. My girlfreind and I look forward to seeing everybody that we met before and hopefully some new faces as well. See you guys in the morning.

I'm bringing a female this time too. So your girl won't be all alone this time. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zallion* »_So who is all going? Anybody differnt from the crew that met up last time?

I can't make it this time.







I've got to replace the clutch and wrestle the tranny back into my Jetta. Looks like you guys are going to be two-tone, silver and black.


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

Sorry guys it looks like I wont be able to make it. Sucks to because I woke up early to get up there. Anyways drive safe everyone and Tarik make sure to post up some more pics of this meet.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Oops - see below!


_Modified by Tarik D at 2:05 PM 2-11-2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Excellent drive, once again. Sorry we lost one along the way - you should have stuck it out, those twisties were delicious!








Here are my pix. At the end are pix of Sean Penn at Cross Creek (I did my best to get him).
Enjoy.
T.
















































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

looks like you guys had a blast.
let me know when the next LA GTG will be happening.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (jmanlay)*

Yes as long as i'm in town i'm definately coming to the next one!


----------



## jmanlay (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (grew)*

anything planned for one of those week ends. 
have not heard from this group in a while


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (jmanlay)*

What about next weekend?


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Zallion)*

lets do it on the 11th!!!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (grew)*

*11th of March it is! *
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

*another socal event already on mar 11*

http://www.sccaudi.com
Could we make it another day? Socal Audi group has the Angeles Crest GTG that day. Maybe we could meet up at with the Socal group and have our own sub-GTG. Just a thought.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (rektek)*

I've been wanting to hit the Crest anyhow. Got more info on the Audi event/if we can "crash" it?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I've been wanting to hit the Crest anyhow. Got more info on the Audi event/if we can "crash" it?









Any concensus on the 11th? I'd be in to either an A3 GTG (but maybe on a new route) as well as crashing the Crest. I might feel a little guilty about not paying the SCC Audi club dues though.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (bluely)*

I was actually looking forward to just a3's but whatever... wait... DUES? is that french for free?


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (grew)*

I didn't realize membership may be required for a GTG. I can't imagine they would turn any audi's away. BTW I did join acna recently so that I could attend the audi track events (required). I'd like to do crest on the 11th, but would also like to gtg a3's. We could meet at crest and do our own thing if they start checking id's (doubt it) we can split.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (rektek)*

I think thats a really good idea... I'm down with that....


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (grew)*

Are folks still thinking about crashing the Crest this Saturday?


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (bluely)*

have anyone chipped their dsg a3?


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (bluely)*

I'm still thinking about it... WOuld we meet beforehand?


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: another socal event already on mar 11 (grew)*

Sux to have missed these....Looks fun.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

the audi club even for mar 11 is cancelled due to rain. it's tentatively re-scheduled for the 18th.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Sorry guys -I'm in the process of buying a house and between inspectors, loans and realtors, I'll be unavailable all weekend long. Looks like rain anyhow.








I'd be happy to help any of you find the twisties in Malibu or the Crest for this weekend if you're still interested in heading out.
I'll get a GTG going for another weekend -possibly soon, but for this one, I'm out.
Tarik


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Anybody up for meeting Sunday March 18th? SCC AUDI is having their Los Angeles Crest drive on that day?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Do you mean tomorrow, Sunday March 19th?
Where/When?
I might try and make it.


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Yes I mean the 19th. I kind of lose track of the days sometimes.







Tarik and anybody who is interested the information can be found here http://www.sccaudi.com/articles.asp?id=148


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Anyone from here thinking of going?
I'd like to go, but I can't make the whole drive. If I go I'll have to bail around 12-1.


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Well I plan on going seeing as how I have not been to a GTG in awhile. I guess they want you to rsvp to go to the event. All you have to do is send this person an email. [email protected]


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

I'll send an email.
Not 100% sure I'll make it, but I'll try.
Maybe I'll see you there. I'm the balding guy, stock black A3 -very clean


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Anybody else going?


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

Anyone up for planning another GTG?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (grew)*

Sure!
Let's hook it up - maybe in 2-3 weeks?
We could do the Angelest Crest Highway. Awesome road.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Does anyone have a VAC-COM? I feel like a very selfish guy


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Sure!
Let's hook it up - maybe in 2-3 weeks?
We could do the Angelest Crest Highway. Awesome road.

I'm in. One thing though- a friend of mine took his Buell out Los Flores this past weekend. He noted that a group of M3's was driving through like hooligan idiots- constantly using both lanes on sweepers and generally making life very dangerous for him and all the other guys on bikes. Let's try to be a little more conscientious than those guys. (Let's still drive fast though







)


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

I agree.
Public roads are no place for dangerous driving.
Take it to the track!
That said, I was hoping for a more serious drive, taking us through Angeles Crest Hwy-possibly ending up at Wrightwood. Could be a very beautiful drive, but it would be an all-day affair.
I say http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif with Malibu anyhow - it's over-ridden, over-driven, over-populated and over policed.
T.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Anyone up for one? Just thought i'd suggest it again and maybe we'll get a group of people.


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm down for a G2G


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (ProPedderKustoms)*

We're long overdue. We could swing it for the first weekend in May. Get the troops all geared and psyched. With a short notice, we never get many people anyhow. 
How's May 6th (Saturday) sound for everyone?
I could coordinate a really nice drive with a lunch stop somewhere.
Post up and let me know if there's interest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

May 6th works for me


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

May 6th is no good for me. Not that one person matters...


----------



## dplxy (Sep 26, 2004)

i can go on May 6th


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I can do May 6th.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (bluely)*

anyone have a vac-com going to the 5/6?


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (ProPedderKustoms)*

Sweet we have a G2G
Grew
Tarik D
dplxy
bluely
I would get a Vag com if they would work with macs...... dont' have a PC so a vag com is kinda pointless


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (grew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grew* »_Sweet we have a G2G
Grew
Tarik D
dplxy
bluely
I would get a Vag com if they would work with macs...... dont' have a PC so a vag com is kinda pointless

I can sell you my VAIO for super cheap. It's begging to be used as a tunning laptop








ProPedderKustoms- The 6th isn't in stone (yet..right fellas?) - it'd be nice if we COULD make it work for as many as possible. I'm pretty flexible after April. Saturday is usually better (less traffic, less motorcycles, less cops...).
I'm open to suggestions, but it looks like people are jumping on the 6th...
Hmmm.


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah. I have a graduation ceremony on Saturday, May 6th but I may be able to squeeze in some G2G action. Hah.


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (ProPedderKustoms)*

I won't be able to make it. Aren't any of you socal people going to this?
http://www.audistreetsoftomorrow.com
They'll have the rs4 and q7 to test drive as well as others. I'm signed up for the 6th in the morning, then I have a wedding to go to. Have fun, I'll catch you guys next time.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (rektek)*

I can do May 6th also.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

May 6th. OK.
I'll post up a meeting place and proposed drive map within the next couple days.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

i really want to make it, but i'm feeling a bit self conscious after my encounter with the rock on the freeway =(


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

If you come I promise I won't throw rocks at your car.


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I dont mind bringing my vag-com if you dont mind pitching in a couple of dollars to help pay the thing off. Also the 6th works for me.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Looks like we'll be having a pretty large GTG after all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I may be able to make it as well.


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Zallion)*

if it's only a couple of dollar sureeeee. i just want my windows setup to close by remote, and power steering to 3


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Zallion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zallion* »_I dont mind bringing my vag-com if you dont mind pitching in a couple of dollars to help pay the thing off. Also the 6th works for me.

I'm happy to pitch in some $$.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Zallion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zallion* »_I dont mind bringing my vag-com if you dont mind pitching in a couple of dollars to help pay the thing off. Also the 6th works for me.

I'm in for a couple bucks to do the steering mod and activate my heated mirros.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Zallion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zallion* »_I dont mind bringing my vag-com if you dont mind pitching in a couple of dollars to help pay the thing off. Also the 6th works for me.

Zallion- so you don't have to do all the homework, what do we need to know to work the vag-com magic? Does your system use long codes or short codes? 
I just want to make sure that if you bring the tool, people have the necessary knowledge to make it worthwhile. 
So far I've culled these sources:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2417337 -- turn on defrosting mirrors
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2290654 -- reduce power-steering settings
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2225482 -- enable trip computer
Each of them describes the process pretty differently(!)
Thanks for offering to bring the tool Zallion!


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

I will try to make it. This will be my first outing with a non VW crowd. Use to go on cruises with the New Beetle crowd before my car got totalled. C y'all!
-Bruin


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

What time? Hopefully not too early.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

I don't know about all this vag stuff







you guys are crazy








How's 9am May 6th sound for everyone? I figured we could meet at the base of the Angeles Crest Highway (Canada exit off the 210) at the Chevron right off the exit, roll up the crest, down Angeles Forest, Up 9-mile, up to Newcombs, stop, kick some tires, grab a coke, and then swing back on the crest (or if you want a really long drive, continue going East on the crest). I'll get a flight-plan figured out soon, but that's the idea right now. 
Let me know how long you'd like to drive/hang. 
Personally, I'm married, so that limits me to 4-5 hours of play time, then I'm expected home








Let me know.
Tarik


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

that's right in my neighborhood....i'm in provided i can wake up.
and i'm definitely willing to donate some bucks for some vag time....


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I don't know about all this vag stuff







you guys are crazy








How's 9am May 6th sound for everyone? I figured we could meet at the base of the Angeles Crest Highway (Canada exit off the 210) at the Chevron right off the exit, roll up the crest, down Angeles Forest, Up 9-mile, up to Newcombs, stop, kick some tires, grab a coke, and then swing back on the crest (or if you want a really long drive, continue going East on the crest). I'll get a flight-plan figured out soon, but that's the idea right now. 
Let me know how long you'd like to drive/hang. 
Personally, I'm married, so that limits me to 4-5 hours of play time, then I'm expected home








Let me know.
Tarik

Sounds awesome to me. Thanks for getting this together.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (grew)*

No problem.








BTW-if you're looking for a decent, large parking lot where you could do your VAG thing, Newcombs wouldn't be a bad place at all. It's a huge parking lot and it's always about bike/car enthusiasts (mostly bike...). I can't see why it would be a problem.
T.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

The last time I was there, there were lots of bikes and Porsche's. Yet we were still able to pack in about 25 bugs:








Of course there is even a BIGGER parking lot at Mt. Wilson:
















-BruinToo


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

I'm down. I'm bad with direction so it'll be great if i get the address so I can mapquest it. 
so the guy with vac-com will show up right? i need to get my steering and windows with remote done.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

Here is the Yahoo map location:
http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_res...=&qty=

I tried to paste a url, but it didn't work








Anyhow, Angeles Crest Hwy and Craig Ave in La Canada, CA should get you directions, otherwise just click on the link above.


_Modified by Tarik D at 10:31 PM 4-26-2006_


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Thanks. 
I hope the guy with the VAC-COM will know how to do the steering mod and windows control by remote mod.
anyone has a link to the window control?
found it on the ross-tech site.
Operating Windows and Sunroof with Remote
(Note, the sunroof cannot be opened with the remote)
You need to continuously hold the remote button for the function to operate.
[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.]
[Long Coding - 07]
[Long Coding Helper]
Click on each byte to see the options that can be changed
Uncheck the box for "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
Check the box for "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "opening sunroof via remote control active"
[Transfer Coding]
[Do It!]



_Modified by Mud_Shui_Ah at 9:50 AM 4/27/2006_


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Here is the Yahoo map location:
http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_res...=&qty=


Holy smokes. Its 30 miles away from me (and the rest of the West Siders). We should do a seperate GTG drive from Santa Monica to the Crest!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
Holy smokes. Its 30 miles away from me (and the rest of the West Siders). We should do a seperate GTG drive from Santa Monica to the Crest!

LOL. Mapquest says it's 136.94 miles for me. As long as I'm in my A3 I'll be







all the way.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (MisterJJ)*

We could meet at 8:30 at the Exxon on Cloverfield just north of I-10 (Cloverfield and Michigan) -cheapest gas on the west side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . All us West-Siders could then roll to the meeting spot at the base of the Crest.
T.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Sounds good to me. I'll be at the Exxon.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I'll meet you guys at Exxon too. Nothing like crappy gas station coffee on a Sat. morning.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (grew)*

Just realized that if Grew makes it, we'll finally all get to see a 6MT at the GTG. Woo hoo!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

I'll be at the gas station too. Wow, a real A3 MT... I've only heard rumors. Maybe we'll get a surprise color besides black and Lava.


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Mud_Shui_Ah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mud_Shui_Ah* »_Thanks. 
I hope the guy with the VAC-COM will know how to do the steering mod and windows control by remote mod.
anyone has a link to the window control?
found it on the ross-tech site.
Operating Windows and Sunroof with Remote
(Note, the sunroof cannot be opened with the remote)
You need to continuously hold the remote button for the function to operate.
[Select]
[46 - Cent. Conv.]
[Long Coding - 07]
[Long Coding Helper]
Click on each byte to see the options that can be changed
Uncheck the box for "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
Check the box for "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
Check the box for "opening sunroof via remote control active"
[Transfer Coding]
[Do It!]
_Modified by Mud_Shui_Ah at 9:50 AM 4/27/2006_

Just to let you know I do know how to do both. Seeing as how I have done both to my car already







. The only two things that I have not done are the heated mirrors, and euro switch. I will be doing a Euro switch this weekend so that just leaves the mirrors that I have not done. For some reason I thought I read that recoding for the mirrors does not work on American cars, but I willing to try if someone wants it done. Also just to let everyone know I will try to get up to the Glendale meeting spot around 8:00am so that way we don't hold up the people who don't need to vag from attacking the mountain. Also I might have to leave the meet early because I have an eye appointment in Irvine at 1:00pm See everybody up there


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Zallion)*

where's the glendale meeting spot? i'd like some vag time (with donations of course) and don't want to hold everyone up either.
thanks in advance zallion


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Here is the Yahoo map location:
http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_res...=&qty=
_Modified by Tarik D at 10:31 PM 4-26-2006_

Sorry not Glendale, I ment to say here, or where ever the main meeting spot will be.







.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Zallion)*

oh ok....cool. i'll try to drag my a$$ out of bed and get there early.
and tarik....no rock throwing please


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Be fore-warned. The gas station is relatively small and offers a limited amout of parking. A decent place to park is right on Craig Ave, adjacent to the station...just a thought.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

there's slightly more room at the sport chalet down the block...i think it's south of the gas station


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

I guess for those wanting to VAG it before the meet up, you can hit the Chalet or whatever other place might work - heck, at that time the gas station will probably be just fine.
Just be at the station at 9am so we can all head up the hills together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dplxy (Sep 26, 2004)

9AM it is
cant wait


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (dplxy)*

9am it is.
Unfortunately I'll be dropping off sometime around 11-11:30. Something just came up for noon and I can't get out of it.
T.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_9am it is.

For the west-siders here, I'm assuming we're still on for 8:30 at the Exxon off Cloverfield to head out together towards the OTHER gas station at 9:00?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
For the west-siders here, I'm assuming we're still on for 8:30 at the Exxon off Cloverfield to head out together towards the OTHER gas station at 9:00?


Confirmed. 8:30 at the Exxon for the West Side folks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Just wanted to see if I could get a head count of how many people would like me to Vag their cars and what they would like me to do. Also just in case you forgot I will be getting up to the meeting spot at 8:00am in Glendale so I will have more time to Vag cars. Thanks a lot guys and I will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Grew: Activate Heated Mirrors, Steering Assist


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Count me for enabling the trip computer, reducing steering assist, and enabling my mirror defrosters. I'll bring instructions for those things for anyone else that happens to have replaced their driver side mirror & bought a winshield wiper stalk.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (grew)*

Grew-
Are you still planning on meeting on the westside at 8:30, or heading to the Crest earlier to get the VAG-COM stuff out of the way?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

I'd actually love to have the trip computer set - I don't have the stalk though







How long would it take to vag my car too?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I'd actually love to have the trip computer set - I don't have the stalk though







How long would it take to vag my car too? 

Just so you know, Audi of Santa Monica will order the stalk (and wire) for the trip computer with 2 day turnaround. Cost was 120$ total. They are open 7-7. Important since they wouldn't take a credit card over the phone.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_Grew-
Are you still planning on meeting on the westside at 8:30, or heading to the Crest earlier to get the VAG-COM stuff out of the way? 

I'm planning on meeting on the westside at 8:30
The Vag-Com Stuff really isn't a very high priority for me so If there's time to do it, sweet, but if not, no big deal.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
Just so you know, Audi of Santa Monica will order the stalk (and wire) for the trip computer with 2 day turnaround. Cost was 120$ total. They are open 7-7. Important since they wouldn't take a credit card over the phone.

So for $120 SM Audi will do all the work I need? If so, I'll just have them do it. That's a good price, and it's covered under their install...$120 ???


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_So for $120 SM Audi will do all the work I need? If so, I'll just have them do it. That's a good price, and it's covered under their install...$120 ???

Nope Parts only... Install would be Extra and i think SM audi bills out at 80-100 an hour so chalk an hour onto the $120. so probably $250 out the door.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (Zallion)*

Bruin: driver's side mirror heated; possibly steering recode (? still not sure).
Thanks!!
-Bruin


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

Hey guys, It looks like I am out tomorrow. A project got screwed up so it looks like I have to work. If there is any way I can make it, I will try, but it's probably highly unlikely at this point. Hope you have fun, take some pix and pour out a 40 for me!


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (portishead)*

See everyone tomorrow morning!
I have a crappy Digital Camera that hopefully i'll remember to bring.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (grew)*

kenny: windows via remote, drls (not sure how to do that...i'll try to find info), maybe steering assist.
i'll be there at 8


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

I'll be leaving the Exxon on Cloverfield at 8:30-35, no later (it's at least 20 minutes or more to our meeting spot - so be there or be square


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Confused. so is the Angeles Crest Hwy chev the glendale location?
when's the vac com guy gonna be there?
i probably can't go thou


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Mud_Shui_Ah)*

yeah....technically it's la canada/flintridge. unless something changes, zallion should be there around 8 with the vag-com. the group from the westside will be there around 9 and we'll head up into angeles crest from there.
i'll bring my laptop incase we need to go online to find something.
seems like there's gonna be a pretty big turn out!


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

In case anyone needs to get a hold of me my cell # is 949 278-7847


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

We're here! Where's everyone?!


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

First off I want to thank Tarik for the sweet choice of where to do this drive. Really Awesome










































(a 6 pack for you) Also thanks to everyone who decided to show up and we even got a surprise guest from a lurker who came with the only 3.2 (in lava gray) Good Times. Onto the Pictures
Westside Drive up to Angels Crest
























1st Stop Right off the Higway where lots of people got their Vag Com Stuff Done
















We then headed up the road. Simply Awesome!
































2nd Stopping Point
















3rd Stopping Point








We then Split up and then the west side guys headed back

































































Here is a Video of the drive. I forgot to put it on best quality video so its on worst So sorry about the crappy video. It still gives you an idea of how sweet the drive and scenery was. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8fZzeS8amg


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (grew)*

ahhhh....it was a great morning. thank you everyone!!! it was my first gtg so it was good to have faces to go with the names. great pics / video grew.
zallion...thanks for the vag com stuff. the steering assist was perfect for the drive
did anyone else catch the imola yellow rs4 as we were heading down.....drool!!! then i saw another one (red) driving near the rusnak is pasadena.



_Modified by kennyA3 at 2:01 PM 5/6/2006_


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

I did a triple take on that RS4.. It looked awesome!


_Modified by grew at 4:04 PM 5-6-2006_


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Some pix from my crappy phone*

Lots o' fun! BTW, when we left Newcomb's Ranch after lunch, a motorcycle driver wiped out just half a mile from the Newcomb's. It was odd since it was a straightaway. They had to call an ambulance. Hope the guy was okay. Also, the driver of the Lotus IS a woman (an asian woman at that!) What's with all the old asian motorcycle dudes?! It was so weird I was talking to a group of Filipino bike riders.
We need a dedicated VAG day for more time! I need to do my window rollup and heated mirrors!
At Newcomb's Ranch:








The 2T and 3.2 Lava Grays:








The towers at Mount Wilson. The drive up to Mt. Wilson was even trickier with blind turns that could run you into walls of rock! Wish the other A3s drove up with me:








-Bruin


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Some pix from my crappy phone (BruinToo)*

It was nice meeting all of the new faces and seeing all the old ones yesterday. Sorry I had to leave so early I had an eye appointment down in Irvine. Also I am more than willing to set up a day where we can all get together and just Vag cars. Saturdays tend to work best for me. Is there anybody else who would like to have their car Vag? By the way for the people wondering about my license plate, I am an accountant for In-N-Out Burger.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Some pix from my crappy phone (Zallion)*

how doing about a "mod day." doesn't just have to be vag stuff...possibly detailing, installing minor mods, troubleshooting, etc. we'll just need to find a spot with plenty of open space, power outlets and possibly a wi-fi signal.
i'm thinking about getting the awe boost guage and h&r sway bars and don't feel 100% comfortable installing them myself. not sure how difficult it would be to install these, but from what i've read, it sounds pretty quick.
anyone else have mods that they could use help with? i'd be more than happy lending a hand with whatever i can do....











_Modified by kennyA3 at 2:25 PM 5/7/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Some pix from my crappy phone (kennyA3)*

No problem fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm just glad so many people showed!
That was a great drive - it's always fun to meet new people and drive some beautiful roads. I'm not surprised about the bike crash - there's usually a few per weekend up there. 
About doing a vag/tech day - do I have a garage for you guys!








When we're ready, I've got the best place on earth to hook that up!
Here are photos from my camera, in no particular order. I would have posted them yesterday, but my modem exploded








Tarik...


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Just came back from the Audi Streets of Tomorrow event at West Hollywood. Anybody from here attended? Test drove the Q7: eh, too huge for my taste and not nearly as nimble as the A3. Rode as passenger in the RS4: apparently they don't allow drivers anymore. It was a good turnout. Food was excellent, especially the desserts: catered by Wolfgang Puck. I was able to convince two people to get the A3!!!
Surpise, there were two Ducati bikes on display, too courtesy of Pro Italia Motors of Glendale. I was talking to the rep about our cruise yesterday.
-Bruin


_Modified by BruinToo at 4:01 PM 5/7/2006_


----------



## dplxy (Sep 26, 2004)

*Big SoCalEuro Gathering*

http://rsvp.socaleuro.com/
r you guys going


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Big SoCalEuro Gathering (dplxy)*

Wish I had known about it earlier. I gots plans that day


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Big SoCalEuro Gathering (dplxy)*

Dont' think i can make it eiter. Looks like fun.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Wasn't this the event were the Ventura/SB county cops were all over the dubheads giving tickets left and right last year (or perhaps the year before)?
-Bruin


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

I don't know, but if that's the case - case in point that I prefer our smaller GTG's








Guess I'm glad I have plans


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I don't know, but if that's the case - case in point that I prefer our smaller GTG's








Guess I'm glad I have plans









that was SB ... this wont be the case for this event
this is why im will never use the Santa Barbara location ever again
see all ya A3 peeps out on saturday


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (bugzy)*

Anyone up for planning another GTG?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (grew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grew* »_Anyone up for planning another GTG? 

I don't know that I'm the right person to plan one, but I'm up for attending one. I simply don't know the non 10-405-110 roads that well. It would be nice if someone knows a good southern drive, as we've gone to the north and to the east so far.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

how about a pch cruise followed by some of the canyons down in oc??
any of you oc guys know any good drives down there?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Well...there's no such thing as a PCH "cruise" South of Santa Monica. At least not until you get past OC.
If you want southern roads, Palomar and the mountains encompassing Temecula are incredible.
If you want an amazing drive regardless of location, Ojai to 33 in Santa Barbara county is really good.
There are tons of possibilities. 
Because I ride them all on my bike, I know them all pretty well...just let me know what you have in mind and I'll try and get a loop together.
T.
And if you want more ideas, there is NO better site than this:
http://www.pashnit.com/motoroads.htm


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

can we do something near / around OC


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

How about Ortega Highway? What loop can we do? Just straight from 15 to the 5?
-Ben


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

we can possibly stop by some tuner shops if their close...anyone know of any down in oc?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Did this fizzle out?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

i'm still here....


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (bluely)*

If people are still interested in doing this, maybe the most important thing is to pick a place and time. So here goes...
Tomorrow works better for me than Sunday. We've been meeting typically at 8:30 to beat some of the other weekend driver's, so I'd say we stick with that. 
Sounds like doing an O.C. route is a popular option. Tarik- can you work some of your beautiful driving route magic and give us about an hour or hour and a half drive in that area? 
Is tomorrow at 8:30 am too late to make this happen?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

i can't make it tomorrow...got an early morning meeting in pasadena
how about saturday june 10th?


----------



## AeroA3 (May 9, 2006)

*Re:*

I'd love to join you guys if you do it on the 10th.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (AeroA3)*

OK, the last minute thing was probably doomed from the get go.
Let's aim for the 10th at 8:30. We still need a meeting place and a route.


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (bluely)*

10th works for me. I have a dyno appt at **** so morning works best.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Re: (grew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grew* »_10th works for me. I have a dyno appt at **** so morning works best.

Sweet- let's make the final stop of our drive the dyno and watch your car smoke it up!


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Open for the 10th. So LA or OC?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

i'm definitely in.....let's do oc


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (grew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grew* »_10th works for me. I have a dyno appt at **** so morning works best.

WTF? Apparanty Four-Twenty is a *** type of word... Thanks moderators!!!


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

i think i can make it on the 10th 
OC plz


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

I can bring the Vag if some people want some stuff done.


----------



## AeroA3 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (Zallion)*

I'd definitely be interested in doing some Vag stuff. Pretty curious to see how it works. Thanks!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (AeroA3)*

So are we trying to coordinate a trip south for the 10th?
Gimme estimated start + end locations - maybe I can dig up some sweet driving - though it may be hard for me to make next weekend...we'll see.


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D) SC/LA GTG 6/10*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_So are we trying to coordinate a trip south for the 10th?
Gimme estimated start + end locations - maybe I can dig up some sweet driving - though it may be hard for me to make next weekend...we'll see.

Ortega Highway from San Juan Capistrano to Temecula is a wonderful morning, before the bikes come out in huge numbers. 
For some reason I could not register as OL DUDE. 
JUST Hal


----------



## grew (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D) SC/LA GTG 6/10 (Hal_K)*

So is this going to happen? I haven't really seen much interest being that it is 2 days away.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Hello, anybody in this thread?!


----------



## AeroA3 (May 9, 2006)

I'm still up for it


----------



## Zallion (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (AeroA3)*

I am still up for it also.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Zallion)*

if we're gonna do this tomorrow, where and when are we meeting?
any ideas?


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

I can't make it, I'm playing football tomorrow. I hope to make the next one!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (portishead)*

What happened?
Anyone hook up?
Couldn't make it anyhow.
Sold my bike and bought a house...all in one weekend








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

i don't think anything happened...we should definitely plan another one soon.
sat june 17th anyone?
congrats on the house by the way!


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.audiforums.com is having a meet on the 25th of june. Here's the link: http://www.audiforums.com/m_290121/tm.htm


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*

did someone say gtg???


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Who's down?
How long do people need?...how about the weekend July 15th?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

i'm in....does the oc still sound good?


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Great drive on Ortega Highway from I 5 in San Juan Capistrano to I 15 in Lake Elsinore. Also Great from Elsinore through Hemet up to Idyllwild. Many challanging varying radius curves & temperature differentials (i.e: Hemet desert hot-Idyllwild mountain cool). Road from SJC to Elsinore clear. Night construction further east. One lane in each direction 9:00 P.M.-6:00 A.M. Not certain if no weekend work. Hal_K (OL DUDE)
Either date works for me. Saw two topics posted. 1:00 P.M. in JUly will challenge A3s engine cooling ability. And air conditioning of cabin.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Hal_K)*

Count me in for the 22nd of July. That route sounds good.


_Modified by bluely at 2:15 PM 7/1/2006_


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

July 25th is Tuesday! Is that what you want?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

The 25th didn't sound right to me. I mentioned the 15th. OK-pass... The next Saturday is the 22nd.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (yugodutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yugodutch* »_July 25th is Tuesday! Is that what you want?

Sorry- I meant the 22nd. That's what was pitched in the other thread.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Okay, let's do this folks! I'm in... We can compare rattles


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

I can do the morning of July 25th! I need to be back in San Diego around 3:30 for work. Where to meet?


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (yugodutch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yugodutch* »_I can do the morning of July 25th! I need to be back in San Diego around 3:30 for work. Where to meet?

July 25 is a Tuesday. I think we're considering either Saturday July 22 or Saturday July 15. Meet can be off Rancho Viejo Rd. One block east of I5 off Ortega Highway. 8:30 A.M. ?? 
Group decision this coming week re: Day, Time, Route. 
I assume Tarik has the most experience on this road. I have only 3-4 times over from SJC to Lake Elsinore to Hemet to Idyllwild. 
I don't mean to cause conflict nor usurp anyone , but 1:00 P.M. in Tustin is too late in the day re: heat + Ducatis, Harleys, Yamahas, Hondas ,BMWs,Vincents,Indians, Buells, etc.


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Oops to all! July 22nd is what I meant. Same reason about work. 8:30 works for me! We can do Ortega to the I-5 and then back, do lunch, then I can go to work. What do ya think guys?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

Not that I love waking up early on the weekends, but the earlier the better, especially on these roads in the summer. When I ride up there on my bike, anytime after 10-11am is already too dangerous with too much other traffic/bikes.
8:30 works, but if we want the road somewhat clear/drivable, we'd have to be "on it" soon after our meeting time.
The 22nd works for me. I've got plans already for the weekend of the 15th.


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

Would suggest I 5 to I 15 & back. "Bad to the Bone" is a rib joint on Rancho Viejo off Ortega one block from I 5. I've not eaten there as yet, but heard it's good. Also "the Candy Store" at the crest looks interesting. But not as funky as Newcomb's or the Rock House.


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

I could do 8 AM to make the drive a bit more fun. So far, 8 AM and meeting at the 5 or 15 freeway? I think the 15 is closer to the main part of Ortega. Let me know!


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

So let's start in the morning then. How about if we start in Riverside side then end up in San Juan Capo. That way, we don't have to fight the heat in the afternoon in the desert. There is a "park and ride" area in Grand Ave and Hwy 74 near Lake Elsinore where we can start/meet.
-Ben


_Modified by BruinToo at 2:56 PM 7/3/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

Sounds like a good meeting point. 
What day - 15th or 22nd?


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

The 22nd, of course!


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

Everyone Agree ?? Grant Ave. at Ortega Highway. Lake Elsinore, CA. 8:00 A.M. Saturday July 22, 2006


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (Hal_K)*

That's "Grand Ave." Don't want anybody getting lost. I'm not too familiar with any of these areas at all. I just saw that "park and ride" place on my digital thomas guide.
-Ben

_Quote, originally posted by *Hal_K* »_Everyone Agree ?? Grant Ave. at Ortega Highway. Lake Elsinore, CA. 8:00 A.M. Saturday July 22, 2006


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Count me in! I'll be there at 8. Finally!


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Found this on mapquest: Ortega Market, 15887 Grand Ave at I-15/Lake St Is this the place? I hope so!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (BruinToo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BruinToo* »_That's "Grand Ave." Don't want anybody getting lost. I'm not too familiar with any of these areas at all. I just saw that "park and ride" place on my digital thomas guide.
-Ben


Ben, can you just post up an address for the meeting point? 
Thanx.
T.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

This is the address that Google Maps gave me for the "park and ride": 15887 Grand Ave., Lake Elsinore.
Here are also some maps:








Topo map:








The line in the middle of the map is Ortega Hwy (74). Also the point of interest with the "i" is Lookout Cafe/BBQ, I think:









_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_
Ben, can you just post up an address for the meeting point? 
Thanx.
T.



_Modified by BruinToo at 11:20 AM 7/5/2006_


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Got it and good to go!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

If any west-siders want to caravan down together like we did for the last get-together, we can meet at the Exxon at Cloverfield and the 10 again, at about 6:45 a.m. (I'm assuming the google map's estimate of 1.5 hours is conservative).


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_If any west-siders want to caravan down together like we did for the last get-together, we can meet at the Exxon at Cloverfield and the 10 again, at about 6:45 a.m. (I'm assuming the google map's estimate of 1.5 hours is conservative).

I'm game for the EARLY west-side meet up at the Exxon. Damn that's early


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

So far we have:
Hal_K
bluely
yugodutch
Tarik D
Bruin Too


_Modified by yugodutch at 5:05 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

8 AM on Saturday is a possible go for me.
By when, at the latest, will you all start from there? I have to be at work at 10 in Newport Beach.


_Modified by Nuvolari at 10:20 AM 7/9/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

In the past meets, there's about an hour of tire kicking before we hit the road, so it's entirely feasable you could meet up for a while before we hit the road.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

If you could streamline this one to being there no later than 8 and leaving no later than 8:15, we'd have the road more for ourselves than if we kicked tires for an hour and then have to pound sand, being stuck behind Jane Doe and her family van.
You can then all kick tires at Audi Mission Viejo (<10 minutes north from hitting the I5) and look at what else is out there, including Q7 and RS4.
While you are doing that, I can keep driving to work and get there in time.
How's that sound?
PS: Don't tell Audi MV that I suggested this! And, please, park on the next lot, by the Cingular store adjacent to the dealership.


_Modified by Nuvolari at 6:04 PM 7/9/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

Sounds good to me. But......How about we all come to where you work and check out the Ferraris instead


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Great Idea-Fantastic . Traffic on Arno's Pacific Coast Highway area is a show of megabuck autos & boats + traffic is crazy heavy & women are shopping in string bikinis without cover-ups


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Agreed! The sooner the better for less traffic. See ya all at 8!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

Count me in for leaving promptly, without a kick of the tires.


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

I am confused reading this thead. When is the GTG? I might be interested. Hey Brad, when's the next football game?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (portishead)*

This GTG is way down south. Tarik and I will be meeting at the Exxon at Cloverfield just over the 10 at 6:45 in the a.m. to drive down together if you are interested. As for football, I'll send out a notice today. Everyone's been out of town for the holidays. Wow- not just a threadjack, but a private threadjack!


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Sounds good to me. But......How about we all come to where you work and check out the Ferraris instead









The Maseratis are worth taking a closer look at too!
If the number of participants is not going to grow much, that would not be a problem. Be aware, though, we have a No TOUCH policy in the showroom, and several dobermans to enforce it (just kidding about the dobermans. They are only little pesky ankle biters, hehehe).
All the other stories about scantily clad young women are true. And next door is a Rolls Royce dealer (and we don't care if you touch those ;-)) who usually has some other nice exotic cars as well, so you should get pretty good coverage of the upper echelon of cars. Definitely bring your camera.
Currently, we have several 360s, 430s, 575s, 612s, a 355 and a vintage GTS.
Maseratis: several Quattroportes, GranSports, some Spyders and a Coupe Cambiocorsa.


_Modified by Nuvolari at 11:01 PM 7/11/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

Personally, now I can't miss this meet. I've wanted to meet Arno for a while, and with the special treat he's offering, this will be really fun! I promise to be on my best behavior








_Any chance of a test drive ?_








<Arno> - OK, NOW you're pushing it!


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

right!


----------



## AeroA3 (May 9, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet...count me in. Since I'm a late add-on, you can deny me a trip to the PCH dealer, Arno, if the people count gets too high.


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

So far it looks to be a great GTG! 8 sharp and on the roads by 8:15. Yeah!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

So how many of us looneys are we so far?


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Update list so far:
Hal_K
bluely
yugodutch
Tarik D
Bruin Too
AeroA3
Nuvolari
portishead?


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

gtg is saturday 22 @ 8.00 am ?


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*

Yes, starting at Grand and Ortega Hwy right?! right?
-Ben

_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_gtg is saturday 22 @ 8.00 am ?


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Headcount still sounds doable for a visit later at Ferrari & Maserati Newport Beach.
What I would suggest, though, if you want to see an even better (yes, I admit) a better selection of high end super sportscars: stop on PCH at Crystal Cove shopping center. It will be on your right, and owners of these cars display them there every Sat morning. It will be a feast! 
I won't stop there and go straight to work, but whoever is interested in seeing some really rare cars (I'm sure you'll see an Enzo, a Murcielago, a Carrera GT, and other exotics), you should make a stopover there and later continue to F&M.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

I see two exotic auto stops in the making







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_What I would suggest, though, if you want to see an even better (yes, I admit) a better selection of high end super sportscars: stop on PCH at Crystal Cove shopping center. It will be on your right, and owners of these cars display them there every Sat morning. It will be a feast! 
I won't stop there and go straight to work, but whoever is interested in seeing some really rare cars (I'm sure you'll see an Enzo, a Murcielago, a Carrera GT, and other exotics), you should make a stopover there and later continue to F&M. 

Count me in, too.
I've heard that's a great gathering at Crystal Cove.
But those guys get there and leave very early though, right? Like they're already leaving around 8 or 9am I think....
What about possibly meeting there?


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

I prefer meeting at Grand and Ortega and do the drive to PCH and cruise from there to?


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Der Meister)*

What about possibly meeting there?
No. Meeting place & time set in stone. Exotic car show is an after thought. They're there every week. We GTG infrequently.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hal_K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hal_K* »_What about possibly meeting there?
No. Meeting place & time set in stone. Exotic car show is an after thought. They're there every week. We GTG infrequently.

I agree. The GTG is set. For those who want to swing by and pay Arno a visit, that's afterwards. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, it looks like the Crystal Cove show is over by the time you'll get there. They run from 7 to 9. The earliest you could be there is, like, 9:30.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*hors d'oeuvre*

For an amuse-bouche, click here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS-IcOmjq9o
Speakers on loud is recommended.
Not sure, but I think this is the direction we will be going (everything went so fast...)


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: hors d'oeuvre (Nuvolari)*

why did none of you guys go to Dubwars?


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Re: Video Production
I have a headrest mount that I will bring. Whoever has a video camera but no mount, bring it, I'll install the mount in my car to take a video (which you will edit and copy to us later).
All of the participants who have both, a mount and a video camera, you're going to bring it, right?


_Modified by Nuvolari at 11:24 PM 7/14/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

I have a really good Sony video camera, but I have zero editing skills or knowledge on how to load the video (yeah, I'm one of those guys who takes video, and then it sits in the closet for the rest of eternity). Just throwing that out there if we'd like to use my camera.
ProjectA3 - I was tied up (I'm buying a house), so I personally couldn't make it, though I wanted to.


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: hors d'oeuvre (ProjectA3)*

That's the reason why we have so few GTG. Most guys are pre-occupied. Dubwars is a GTG in a GRAND scale







That's why I'm looking forward to the GTG on 22nd.

_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_why did none of you guys go to Dubwars?


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: hors d'oeuvre (BruinToo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BruinToo* »_That's the reason why we have so few GTG. Most guys are pre-occupied. Dubwars is a GTG in a GRAND scale







That's why I'm looking forward to the GTG on 22nd.

Yeah, wish I could make all the events too, but I also invest a lot of time in the aircooled VW hobby, plus 2 kids....
Look forward to seeing you guys and the drive.
I'll have the Garnet Red Sport.


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

One week and counting!


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I have a really good Sony video camera, but I have zero editing skills or 

I can edit. I'm not totally sure if I'm going yet, but I want to. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

2 days to go!


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

Anybody bringing a vag com?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (A32Have)*

Just to reiterate: for West-Siders in Los Angeles that want to drive down together, we're leaving from the Exxon at Cloverfield (North of the 10) at 6:45 a.m. sharp.
So far I count Tarik, me, and possibly Duke. If anyone else thinks they'll be there, post, so we know not to leave without you.
I know that's early, but that's why the Exxon has bad coffee and prepackaged donuts.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

There are rumors I might be having to entertain family that's flying in from out of town...I will post up when I know more.


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I am still coming up from San Diego! I will be off work by 2 or 3 AM, a quick nap and on the road to see you. Who needs sleep?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_There are rumors I might be having to entertain family that's flying in from out of town...I will post up when I know more. 

OK. Feel free to give me a ring up until the last minute. I think Duke is planning on making a game time decision too.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

Any orange county peeps going? I'm probably in and will be taking Ortega Hwy just to get to Lake Elsinore as it is closer for me. Anyone want to join?


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (A32Have)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A32Have* »_Any orange county peeps going? I'm probably in and will be taking Ortega Hwy just to get to Lake Elsinore as it is closer for me. Anyone want to join? 

Definite possibility. Would need to meet there by 7am I guess.
Wonder if there's a gas station at Ortega and the 5? 
(iirc, there's a liquor store and small plaza one street off the freeway on the right side. I think at Ortega and Rancho Viejo Rd.)


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
OK. Feel free to give me a ring up until the last minute. I think Duke is planning on making a game time decision too.

As of this AM, it looks like I am still in. I think I have your # somewhere, but if you can, PM it to me just in case. Thanks - Tarik


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I am out. Next time, I hope.


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

I am in! Car washed and ready to roll!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Tarik-
Things haven't gone well this afternoon, and so tomorrow is officially going to be a work day for me, so I won't be making it down to the GTG.
Sounds like you'll be the only west-sider going. Sorry to bail out this late.
Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

I was on the fence with the whole "in laws in town" thing - but I didn't want to let you down....so, I'm now really on the fence if you're not going. Hmmm. It's all going to come down to a draw tomorrow morning - my alarm clock and how lazy I feel








Either way, no one should wait up for me. I'm very punctual - if I'm not there on time, I'm not there (I'll do my best though







).


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: SoCal GTG*

Sorry to be a late scratch, but I will be unable to attend. Was looking forward to putting faces & names together with screen names & postings. Next time !


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Tarik, you will feel rested and energized when you wake up in time, and you'll have a great ride over to Lake Elsinore, the roads empty and all yours. That alone is worth it.
See you there!


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Arg! I am currently "sans voiture!" The A3 went into the shop this Wednesday for paint and install of roof spoiler and also color sand/buff the overspray paint in the car. And as expected, they always over promised and under deliver. So I don't get the car until Monday. I'm so bummed. I thought I was going to pick the car today (Fri)








Have fun you guys!
-Ben


_Modified by BruinToo at 12:33 AM 7/22/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

2:20am. Hmmm. 
Arno - I will do my best 4 hours from now to get up on time


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Just got in from work 2:51 AM. Nap and then see ya!


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Just got back! Had a great time meeting you guys and seeing the Ferrari & Maserati collection. Looking forward to the pics and video. See ya next time and good night as you all know why!


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

Nice seeing all of ya in the wee hours of the mornin. 
Here's some pics:


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Group shots*

Yes, it was a great event and I can't repeat how impressive it was to see four angry A3s behind me, weaving left and right over five lanes of the 5 freeway, paving their way toward Newport Beach. I wish we'd had that many lanes on Ortega...
Here are the two group shots:







from left to right, next to their A3: Nuvolari, Yugodutch, Der Meister, A32Have, Aero3.








Since Richard (Aero3) had a chipped 2.0, we had to take this opportunity and answer the big question: who rules?
We only had two attempts, on Jamboree, off a red light, with free lanes in front of us. Both times, I let off at 60mph.
The first time, I didn't hear Richard's tires scream at take-off, but I saw him in my right exterior mirror. When I let off the gas, he kept on and at that point, I did hear his tires scream briefly. He later said that he had shifted to third.
The second time, I had the window open, and now I could hear his tires call for help. Again, I saw him behind in the mirror, but as I reached my speed limit, I noticed him slowly closing in. That means, off the line up to 60: no chance for a chipped FWD. After that, things change. It has yet to be shown how and at which speeds.
Richard, would you please post your account of these tests?



_Modified by Nuvolari at 11:01 PM 7/22/2006_


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (A32Have)*

Arno, those group pics of the "5 Mad Men" turned out great.








I'm just using a pic hosting service (click on thumbnails), but check out the first picture on the road -- it looks like we blew an S2000 off the road!















(Yes, I took those pics holding my camera backwards out the sunroof.)
Your 3.2 is quick, but I loved Richard's car with chip and exhaust, it's quite a screamer as he rocketed by at speeds I'll never admit to.








Great to g2g with you guys, great drive, and thanks 
Arno for the excellent tour of Newport Beach Ferrari and Maserati!
 
 
 
 



_Modified by Der Meister at 2:45 AM 7-23-2006_


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

hehehe, yes we did blow that yellow ***** off Ortega








Your "blind shots" turned out great. Excellent command of car and camera, a true multitasker.
I like your hosting service's thumbnail service.


----------



## AeroA3 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

This was my first GTG, and I must say, it was certainly a good time. Thanks for meeting up guys...I'm looking forward to the next one. I'd post some pics and video, but we've got a bit of screenname confusion. A32Have has the black chipped A3, and took all of the video, which I can't wait to see. I've got the blue one...pretty close to bone stock right now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. Thanks for all of the great documentation guys, and big thanks again to Arno for the Ferrari/Maserati eye-opener


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (AeroA3)*

Nice! Wish I could been there for this one. Glad that someone still represented my color though!


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (AeroA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AeroA3* »_ we've got a bit of screenname confusion. A32Have has the black chipped A3, and took all of the video, which I can't wait to see. I've got the blue one 

Oops, sorry for that confusion. I hope I've got it right now.


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Der Meister)*

AHHH! Your going to make me admit... 3.2Q > 2.0T
Well, yes. Quattro is amazing. On the second run I had a better launch. The first one I hesitated a bit since I think I saw a po-po on the oncoming lane. The second run I had too much wheel spin and left two nice 10' tracks. I'll need better ways to keep power to the ground to improve 0-60 and beat the q. Wish they had the 2.0T quattro here. 
Regarding video, I'll try to have it done as soon as I can. I can probably only commit 1 hour a day. As for progress, I ripped it all to PC so at least one of the major tasks is finished.


----------



## AeroA3 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

No problem, Arno. You've got it right now. Pretty easy to mix that stuff up since it was the first time any of us had met each other.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (A32Have)*

I think not flooring it all the way will help. I got the feeling from the unchipped 2.0T that, if you floor it, the engine sort of suffocates for a moment. So, less throttle is more, and you might not spin the wheels as much.
While I believe that the Continental aren't bad tires at all, I also believe better traction can be had with stickier tires.
I hope you didn't feel like put on the spot, but this was a wildly debated question, and to my knowledge, a direct comparison has not yet been made yet before you and me today.
I should also make you aware that I made a separate post of it here at
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2728422. Crew, true to form, was so obnoxious in his response that I chose to ignore his venom. May he suffocate from it and vanish.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: SoCal/LA GTG ??? (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_me too.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
I should also make you aware that I made a separate post of it here at
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2728422. Crew, true to form, was so obnoxious in his response that I chose to ignore his venom. May he suffocate from it and vanish.

Go eat a hubcap.
Take an experimental design course and then talk to me you n00b. You upgraded the tires on your car yet he didn't on his. You mention that he was having issues with his tires squealing in the 0-60 . . . hmmm lets see . . . . Plus, as you stated, after 60mph he was the faster car. Who races 0-60 anyways, unless you're thugging on a public street? I'm pretty sure if I wanted to have the fastest 0-60, I'd choose a much different car.
Sidenote: friend of mine with a blue R32 was at watkins a few weeks ago . . . . kept on talking about how fast this brand new GTI with just an APR chip was. Couldn't close on him all day. He mentioned that the GTI had less than 2k miles on it and wasn't even broken in. 
Dave


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re:*

Sorry I couldn't make it fellas. You know how it is when family from out of town comes in... Tomorrow it's Universal Studios















Looks like you had blast. Great pix!
T.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Looks like you had blast. Great pix!


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys are all great! Had my nap, went to work and came home to see pics from the day. Very nice and I kudos to all. Till next time!


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_Crew, true to form, was so obnoxious in his response that I chose to ignore his venom. May he suffocate from it and vanish.

The only reason people are obnoxious to you in their responses is your a friggin moron in your posts, post things that make sense, learn what a hubcap is, that awd does not make up for huge tq. difference, just get a little more informed.


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Arno, we all see these guys and their comments, so don't even worry about it. Their reputation precedes them, but you get respect from the rest of us for your experience actually working for Audi.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Der Meister)*

argh.....i really wanted to make this gtg, but work got in the way.
looks like i missed a good one. great pics. when's the next one?


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_argh.....i really wanted to make this gtg, but work got in the way.
looks like i missed a good one. great pics. when's the next one?

I'd be up for it. Ortega Hwy is a great drive, especially when there are some open stretches of twisties.
Us OC'ers drove over from OC to Elsinore during 7am to 8am, and there was already traffic holding us up.
On the way back 8-9am, our group would just slow down to let traffic get further out, and then we'd all squirt through a few curves until we caught up, and then do it again.
Someone had the idea that Sunday is probably a bit less traffic, so that might be an idea.
The A3 is certainly in its element ripping through mountain roads.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Sunday morning would actually be a good idea, if we can do it somewhat earlier. I mean, empty-road-early. Then go back to sleep after, if necessary.
I'd meet with whoever is up to it at the 5 to go to Elsinore in a group, and then meet up with whoever is there and return.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*

a while back, we tossed around the idea of a "tech day." anyone still interested?
of course we'd still do a nice drive through some twisties....


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Why not! I will come from work without sleep. Maybe catch a few zzzz's while waiting for the gang.


----------



## RallyJGD (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

I'm going to be in LA for X Games from 8/2 till 8/6. Any A3 gtg's?


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Anybody attending this? I just for this from Audi Club SoCal Chapter:

_Quote »_
Join the staff of the Audi/Volkswagen Design Center, this Saturday, August 12th, at 12:00 noon, as they host the Southern California Chapter for an afternoon at their new design facility next to the Santa Monica Airport. The team at the design center will be giving us a guided tour of the facility, where we will meet the folks behind some of Audi's concepts and designs - past, present and future - and where we'll have the chance to peek behind closed doors into a world of Audi design off limits to the public. The day will also include a special presentation and a chance to speak directly with Audi designers during an afternoon Q&A session. This event should be a blast! 
The Audi Design Center is located at 2772 Donald Douglas Loop North 


in Santa Monica, 90405. Please arrive PROMPTLY at noon for check in and signing of confidentiality agreements. ABSOLUTELY NO CAMERAS OR CELL PHONES WILL BE PERMITTED INSIDE THE BUILDING, and we ask that you please leave these belongings in your car.
This is a truly special event which we encourage all to attend. For answers to questions and to RSVP, please email Joseph Leomo, at [email protected] When submitting your RSVP, please include both your first and last name, as well as the number and names of all guests. See you there!!


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (BruinToo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BruinToo* »_Anybody attending this? I just for this from Audi Club SoCal Chapter:


I'd sure like to- and its 5 minutes from my apt. Is it only open to Audi Club members?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

Whoa - that sounds cool. Is it just AofA members? Id like to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

Not sure. But I think if you show up with an A3 they won't turn you away. Just shoot an email to the guy mentioned in the paragraph. I am going. I can take you guys as my GUESTS. So just confirm with me if you are going...
-Ben


_Modified by BruinToo at 5:21 PM 8/8/2006_


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

I'll be there....is there a limit to how many guests your can bring???


----------



## BruinToo (Jun 17, 2000)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Don't know, but I'll go ahead and sign up Tarik and Brad's name. Kenny are you member of the Club? If not I'll sign you up too.


_Modified by BruinToo at 10:52 PM 8/8/2006_


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

Sweet - thanks Ben!
We're moving in to our new house this weekend (







), but I'll deffinately make the time to be there at noon.
See you there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
[email protected] me for my phone/other info. T.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (BruinToo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BruinToo* »_Don't know, but I'll go ahead and sign up Tarik and Brad's name. Kenny are you member of the Club? If not I'll sign you up too.

_Modified by BruinToo at 10:52 PM 8/8/2006_

Wow- thanks much Ben! I'll make sure I'm there on time Saturday.
Brad


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Working! Boo Hoo! Enjoy the event!


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (BruinToo)*

i am a member and have already rsvp'd with 2 friends...


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

this sounds pretty cool....i'm gonna check it out
Official Thread: McKenna European Auto Center GTG Oct. 14.
http://www.socaleuro.com/forum...16812


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't forget this one:
SUNDAY, OCTOBER 22!!!!! 
10:30 AM 
CORNER OF HWY 15 AND HWY 76 
- Meet at the Corner of Hwy76 and Hwy 15 at 10:00-10:30 (Gas up, take a leak. etc) There's a Mobile Gas station there, and a great Burger joint called Nessy's burgers, all fresh/all-meat homemade burger patties on a steamy bun....... *sigh* 
- Start the run at 10:30 
- Be on top of Mt Palomar by 11:00-11:30 
- Then start runing downhill and towards Julian, 
- Stop in Julian for Lunch by 12:00 of which there's a Pizza place called the Red Barn for all of us can park, Pizza's ok with everyone? 
- Eat Lunch..... Leave Julian by 1pm- 1:30 
- Run out to the Borrega Dessert and finish by 1:45-2pm, 
- Then this is the Fun Park, we're running the exact same rd, but the opposite direction!!!!!! from Borrega, to Julian, to Palomar, then back to Pala.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*626 area gtg?*

seems like all of these gtgs are either in OC or the west side, how about a little gtg for the san gabriel valley, pasadena ppl?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (stlgrym3)*

Whew...that's far for us Westsiders








Anyone down for a Wedesday eve happy hour thing on the West Side? Drinks and a burger kinda thing?


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Whew...that's far for us Westsiders








Anyone down for a Wedesday eve happy hour thing on the West Side? Drinks and a burger kinda thing? 









what about thursday nite, how about the el torito in marina del rey?


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (stlgrym3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stlgrym3* »_
what about thursday nite, how about the el torito in marina del rey?

That's like 5 minutes from my place, so if it happens, I'm in.
Anyone have a VAG-COM that can bring it, I've got 20$ burning a whole in my pocket to reset my dash needles so they stay on all the time again.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (stlgrym3)*

Torito on Thursday sounds good to me. Not sure about THIS Thursday, but I'm down.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (Tarik D)*

it'd be a decent hike for me on a school night....i work in costa mesa. but i'd be up for it. not this thursday tho. i've gotta do an overnighter at work this thursday.
anyone else up for the mckenna gtg?
bluely...thanks for the tt pedal!! install took about an hour which included a trip to home depot. it looks great. my digi cam died so i'll post pics as soon as i get another.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_
anyone else up for the mckenna gtg?
bluely...thanks for the tt pedal!! install took about an hour which included a trip to home depot. it looks great. my digi cam died so i'll post pics as soon as i get another.

You're welcome. I guess I'll see it in person at the McKenna GTG, which I plan on making.


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_You're welcome. I guess I'll see it in person at the McKenna GTG, which I plan on making.

Please respond in the thread if you plan on making it, I want to make sure I have enough food for all.


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (DCubed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCubed* »_
Please respond in the thread if you plan on making it, I want to make sure I have enough food for all.

can you guys fill me in on this McKenna GTG, too lazy to trace it back.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (stlgrym3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stlgrym3* »_
can you guys fill me in on this McKenna GTG, too lazy to trace it back.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...46270


----------



## stlgrym3 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (bluely)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluely* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...46270 

i'll be there, i probably will be there around 1pm, so you guys not planning on going anywhere right?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (stlgrym3)*

did someone say GTG??? 
Malibu Hills or Angeles Crest HWY on Nov 11/12? Lets get in at least one more before the rain starts!


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: 626 area gtg? (kennyA3)*

I've got my 25k (only took 10 months to get there) service on the 11th.
So, the 12th which is Sunday


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

25k in 10 months? jesus, you shoulda bought a prius
i'm down for socal GTGs but i'm completely stock, not to mention i'm new to forums and I don't know a single person, nor do they know me. I'll bring my buddy with his S4 though


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

im down, only chipped but i can bring my friend with his b6 a4 which is pretty done up


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (AudiMane)*

all are welcome and the more the merrier....
as far as mods....not a whole lot goin on








tarik, bluely, misterjj....the usual suspects????
_Modified by kennyA3 at 5:50 PM 11/3/2006_


_Modified by kennyA3 at 5:50 PM 11/3/2006_


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Unfortunately, I'll be out of town. Hope you guys have a spirited drive. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

I would love to go but its my wife's b-day that weekend. Have fun


----------



## yugodutch (Aug 9, 2004)

Wish I could make it! Have to work in the afternoon and the drive from S.D. up and then back down is a killer, not to mention that I get home around 3 or 4 AM to start. Enjoy!


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (yugodutch)*

argh....gotta work tomorrow (sunday 11/12) so i'm gonna have to bail. going on vacation for the next two weeks so i've got too much to do before i leave.
lets set something up for december....


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Hey i just got my A3 two weeks ago. I wanna go to the next meeting. Can someone volutarily vag my car for me?


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (OCaudi)*

anyone up for a gtg before winter starts???


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

havent met any of you foos yet







.

wish i had the wheels right now


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*

There's an Audiforums.com GTG this coming Sunday at 11am at Irvine Spectrum 4th Level Dave and Buster's parking structure. 
Anyone else want to join? We usually have 20+ audi's that come


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*

so it's been a while since the last A3 gtg and i've been itching for another one!!!!
this weekend is too short notice and next weekend is memorial day. how about sat june 2nd or sun june 3rd?
who's in????


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Audiforums is going to have a bowling GTG june 3rd @ irvine lanes if anyone is interested.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_so it's been a while since the last A3 gtg and i've been itching for another one!!!!
this weekend is too short notice and next weekend is memorial day. how about sat june 2nd or sun june 3rd?
who's in????

Rats. If was this weekend, I might have made it as a last hurrah. My car will be transferred to a new owner by the 2nd though (I hope). Have fun folks.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

que the crickets.....anyone????


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

i go back home this week, im down for a meet


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (OettyA3)*

I'd meet up. Just need some heads up.
Sold the A3 but I have a new ride, so I'm down for a cruze.
Edit: June 2 is good for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Saturday June 2 works for me also. Any place in So. Cal. with "twists". IF anyone is interested in handling of 3.2 L Q DSG with HPP installed, rides are available.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hal_K)*

How about somewhere like the Malibu Canyons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

i don't think i've done that drive in ages.....i'm game!


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Works for me. Time & Place to meet ?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hal_K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hal_K* »_Works for me. Time & Place to meet ?

Check on the first page of this thread. There's a supermarket (Vons I think-it's the south east corner of the intersection, can't miss it) at the corner of Sunset/PCH. We could meet up anytime - 9-10am works for me...I can probably roll for about a couple hours...


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Hal_K)*

i'm not too familiar with the area. Tarik, didn't you guys meet at a supermarket parking lot last time?
8-9am sounds good...


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_i'm not too familiar with the area. Tarik, didn't you guys meet at a supermarket parking lot last time?
8-9am sounds good...

That's the one. Check the 1st page - the location is on a dumpy map I drew. Looks like maybe 9am might work...


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

cool. i'll be there.
who else is in???? come on socal peeps.....you know you wanna


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

C'mon socal. I'm going and I don't even own an A3


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Hopefully I'll add a little color. *

Not sure, but I'll try to be there.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Hopefully I'll add a little color.  (MisterJJ)*

sounds like possibly 4 of us so far.....
tarik, how's the m3?


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Hopefully I'll add a little color.  (kennyA3)*

Me too. Saturday 6/2/07 0900 PCH @ Sunset Blvd.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Hopefully I'll add a little color.  (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_sounds like possibly 4 of us so far.....
tarik, how's the m3?

The M didn't work out so I moved a little further down the alphabet to Z








Sorry for the sh!!ty pix


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I wanna but I might have a guest in town that weekend. Never done a GTG. Might be fun.








Might be trailing way behind








I'm probably the least modded on this fourum - though the Topanga run is one of my favorite w/e AM drives. Will have a better idea come WED-THU next week.
Whoa, wait a second, didn't we SEE PHOTOS of the M3?

_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_C'mon socal. I'm going and I don't even own an A3


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: Hopefully I'll add a little color.  (Tarik D)*

nice....those are a blast to drive. gotta love the rwd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Hopefully I'll add a little color.  (kennyA3)*

KnockKnock - the GTG's are pretty mellow. It's not a race







Mostly it's a lot of tire kickin'.
Yeah, the M3 was mine, then I found out the seller lied, then I axed the deal. Lucky no $ had been exchanged yet. Long story short, for the same $ I decided to buy something new instead. It isn't an M3, but it isn't 5 years old either http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Seriously, the engine in the M3 is heaven. I will miss that loss the most. But overall track times/performance on the Z is identical, so it's a win/win for me.
Looking forward to our GTG










_Modified by Tarik D at 10:57 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Hopefully I'll add a little color.  (Tarik D)*

i *might* roll by... i'll let you guys know.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Hopefully I'll add a little color.  (Tarik D)*

My A3 is sold, but I may join up with you guys on the bike on the 2nd








Tarik- congrats on the Z!


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

gah. HID san diego that day. i'm taking my A3 to it's first show with my crew
http://www.teamtransport.org
next socal GTG i'll be there. and i'll bring some 550hp g35 friends to make us drool


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_i'll bring some 550hp g35 friends to make us drool

twin tuurrrrrrrrbo?


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

most definitely we also have a really sweet supercharged is350 and a ford gt


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Bring the bike Brad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Be sure to speed/go first so the bike is the one to get the ticket


----------



## nostatic (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Hey Tarik, we keep following each other (assuming this is the same one from the Monster forum). No 996 for you? I'm about to sell my 07 GTI DSG for an A3 w/MT. I need to shift!
Hopefully I can swing a deal (if I can get a CEL cleared on my GTI, then sell it to Carmax) next week. Cheers,
Todd


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (nostatic)*

Hey Todd! 
SoCal DML is full 'tards, so you won't find me there.
Almost pulled the trigger on a 996...Looked at many options and a new Z won. 
Hope you get your car issues cleared up and join us for the drive next weekend.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

tuesday bump for this weekend....
i know there are a whole lot more socal peeps on this forum.


----------



## 07SA3 (Mar 29, 2007)

i am coming.
See you all this saturday










_Modified by 07SA3 at 9:36 PM 5/29/2007_


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i want to go!!!!!!!!!!!! but i got work till 3pm...so i'll be missing most of it.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_i want to go!!!!!!!!!!!! but i got work till 3pm...so i'll be missing most of it.

Call in sick


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Sorry, Have to cancel. Business before pleasure, Darn it !


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (Hal_K)*

Doh!








So who's still in? I'm a definite maybe at this point...I've got a whole crapload of stuff to do this weekend on the house, but I could still be persuaded to roll for an hour or two with yalls.
T.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

9am at the vons on the corner of PCH / Sunset
i'm still in......and i'll most likely check out the gtg at the spectrum on sunday.
will anyone be bringing a vag-com???


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

I'll be there.


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (bluely)*

only if you slap 4 rings on your bike....








if anyone is heading from the pasadena/san gabriel valley area, wanna caravan?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

I'll be there


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

OK! Count me in for an hour or two also.

_Quote »_9am at the vons on the corner of PCH / Sunset


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (KnockKnock)*

if i wake up, i'll head over....


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Jeez guys, what kind of A3 turnout was THAT?! I don't even have an A3! Thanks to all that showed, and thanks to Brad for bringing the donuts ON A BIKE!.
Pretty mellow drive, nice views, good people. 
Looking forward to the next one.
Ciao.
T.


----------



## AudiMane (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

damn JUST saw this now, I would of gone for sure! 
Next time for sure I will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (AudiMane)*

it was fun...two a3s, a bike and a z. see you guys at the next one. i'll post pics tomorrow.
where was everyone???????


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (kennyA3)*

Damn it, I'm always a day late when it comes to these GTGs!








Next time someone plans one around the SoCal area, pls PM me or _something_. I've got new 18" wheels on and was hoping to meet some of you guys to discuss suspension as well as tint, etc.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*

This is a monster thread - been around for about two years and it gets revived quite a bit. Just keep a lookout - we're sure to do another gtg.
Next time we can plan a trip up the coast and hit Neptunes for lunch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

for those of you that missed today, there's another gtg down at the irvine spectrum sunday june 3rd at 11am. D&B parking structure, top level. 
http://www.audiforums.com/m_52...m.htm


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_... we're sure to do another gtg.
Next time we can plan a trip up the coast and hit Neptunes for lunch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Will keep my eyes open for the next, maybe a longer one. That was fun. Driving in a pack is definitely a new experience. Tarik, thanks for sticking around the A3 fourum, even though you've gone Z.


----------



## bluely (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: (Tarik D)*

Nice pics Tarik!
What's not obvious from the picture of that lone Ferrari is that there are 5 more in front of it and 5 more behind it. Those guys know how to put together a GTG!
Good times. Thanks for letting me ride along.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluely)*

No problem guys! Anytime!!!








I think the next gtg should be organized a little further out so people have more heads up-and I'd like to do a longer drive with a stop for lunch somewhere. An all-day thing in the twisties, lunch, a stop at some scenic spot or point of interest...should be fun! Maybe in July?
I did another drive on Sunday (yesterday) with the Z guys. It was pretty fun with the exception of having to see a motorcyclist be hauled away in an ambulance after her crashed in to a parked car on Latigo. Apparently he went wide or lost control and hit a parked S2000 on the side of the road. He didn't look too good, and they closed off the road until he was hauled away. I hope he made it.
Ride safe bluely!
Here are my pix from yesterday's Z run. 
Enjoy


----------

